# car is killing oil



## Mk4ridin (Aug 24, 2009)

i know i have a oil problem but i am not sure if i am ok to change my oil at 5k instead of 3k money is kinda tight.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: car is killing oil (Mk4ridin)*

mk4 2L are known for eating oil. Is the car out of warrenty? There was a lot of these cars that had motors replaced or new pistons and rings installed under warrenty.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: car is killing oil (G60ING)*

At 112,000 miles, the car is out of all warranties that could apply to the engine.
Goodwill repair is a possibility, but a very unlikely one, especially since other threads in the past have indicated that dealers and VWoA were not very enthusiastic about doing repairs related to high oil consumption even on cars that were still under warranty (repairs are expensive, and cannot be easily verified until months later by the customer reporting on oil consumption afterward).



_Modified by tjl at 6:14 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## Mk4ridin (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: car is killing oil (tjl)*

yes i know about the 2.0 history with oil thank you. but what should i do about the oil changes? im gettin rid of it to buy a vr6 hopefully when im able to money wise is this oil problem going to affect reliability ??? because 2.0s go and go for a long time but this is really worrying me


----------



## 06vwpassat (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: car is killing oil (Mk4ridin)*

On my wifes b6 the difference between min and max is less than one qt. It typically uses around a qt every 3K. Just check it every fill up and always have oil on hand.


----------



## Mk4ridin (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: car is killing oil (06vwpassat)*

thank you


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: car is killing oil (Mk4ridin)*

Like said it's 1 litre from min to maximum thats the top indentation and minimum is bottom one, from the looks of it your oil 250ml under minimum if the arrow is correct.
What you could try is some engine flush if it's due to sticking rings, or a 10w/40 oil may be better suited aswell.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: car is killing oil (Mk4ridin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4ridin* »_yes i know about the 2.0 history with oil thank you. but what should i do about the oil changes? im gettin rid of it to buy a vr6 hopefully when im able to money wise is this oil problem going to affect reliability ??? because 2.0s go and go for a long time but this is really worrying me

Perhaps a synthetic oil with a high flash point might burn less?
In any case, check the oil level often. The 2.0L has a 10,000 mile oil change interval using the proper oil (5W-40 per the owner's manual; VW 502.00 rated per the VW update; both only findable in synthetic, the way synthetic is defined in the US), so you should be ok just topping up until that interval comes.



_Modified by tjl at 9:21 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## hollywoodman (May 26, 2009)

*Re: car is killing oil (tjl)*

that 2l should take 5-30, and i would put in 5-30w high mileage, what causes the engine to use a lot of oil are mostliky the rings where installed upside down. vw also says that for that engine 1 liter of oil per 1000 is normal. due you have a lot of blue or dark smoke? if so the valve stems are known to leak good too. i would check to see how bad your plugs are. if they are wet and oillleee then you rings installed wrong or valve guides leaking or something. no external leaks right?


----------



## Mk4ridin (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: car is killing oil (hollywoodman)*

nah its not blue or dark so should i keep going with 5w 30 but switch to high millage?? if its still drinking too much could i just pour more in to keep it at the right level or just wait till 3 to 5 k and change the oil??


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: car is killing oil (Mk4ridin)*

A 5w/30 will burn off far faster than a 5w/40 oil.
I would try either fully synthetic 5W/40 or a semi synthetic 10w/40.


----------

